# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tin nóng hổi đây, mau mau cập nhật các khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn và resort trong cả nước để lên kế hoạch du lịch cùng 1 nửa của mình vào dịp 8/3 này nhé, chắc chắn sẽ gây được nhiều bất ngờ thú vị. Tiếp theo, Di muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn quần đảo Polynesia - Pháp, điểm đến lãng mạn được bình chọn hành đầu trên thế giới, giá cả dịch vụ khá cao nhưng cũng đem lại cho bạn kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời và xứng đáng. Cuối cùng, tour Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng - Hội An, Lào và nước Úc xinh đẹp cho kỳ nghỉ 30/4 sẽ giúp Didau kết thúc cập nhật tuần này. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Best Western Premier Indochine Palace, Huế - “Hue Tourism Year Package”*

Deluxe Single: 220 USD ++/packageDeluxe Double: 250 USD ++/package

* Bao gồm:

Ở 2 đêm với buffet Mỹ sáng hàng ngày tại La BrasserieĐưa đón sân bay hoặc ga - 1 bữa tối tại La Brasserie, 60 phút điều trị SpaLive music tại Au RendezvousCyclo night tour (Khách sạn - Cầu Trường Tiền - chợ Đông Ba - Kinh thành - cầu Phú Xuân - ga Huế - đường Nguyễn Huệ - khách sạn)

*Lưu ý: Phụ thu phí từ 7 - 9/4/2012. Chương trình áp dụng đến 15/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Lotus Hotel, Hội An - “ Hoi An Discovery”*

Giá: 1.932.000 VND/người (chia sẻ phòng Twin)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bayCity tour Hội An (HDV, vé vào cổng và phương tiện vận chuyển)1 bữa tối set Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Lotus - chỉ thức ăn không bao gồm đồ uốngGiảm 10% cho dịch vụ giặt ủi, nhà hàng và Beauty SalonĐưa đón xe buýt từ k/sạn đến phố cổ Hội An và bãi biển Cửa Đại theo lịch trìnhThuế và phí phục vụ Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hotel Saigon Morin, Huế - “Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 333 USD/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Premium City Deluxe với buffet quốc tế sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bay/ga HuếBữa tối lãng mạn cho 2 người với rượu champagne, menu tuần trăng mật đặc biệt1 phiếu massage body hoặc chân/người với miễn phí Sauna, Steambath và JacuzziHoa tắm trong phòng khi khách đếnCity tour Huế cả ngày bằng xe riêng với HDV tiếng Việt/Anh

* Lưu ý: - Chỉ áp dụng cho đặt phòng trước và mới

Bữa trưa và phí vào cổng khách sẽ trực tiếp trảThời gian cho tour và bữa tối được yêu cầu đặt khi đặt phòng

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/4/2012 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort Quy Nhơn - “Khuyến mãi mùa hè 2012”*

Giá: 2.877.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Garden View, miễn phí buffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn cho 2 kháchMiễn phí đón khách tại sân bay/ga (1 lượt)Giảm 20% dịch vụ giặt ủiThuế và phí phục vụ Chương trình áp dụng từ 1/5 - 31/8/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Pandanus Resort, Mũi Né - “Khuyến mãi cuối tuần”*

Giá: 199 USD ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với ăn sáng buffet tự chọnBBQ buffet tối thứ 7 tại hồ bơi với sự biểu diễn của ban nhạc Filipino “Stardust”

* Lưu ý: 

Chỉ áp dụng cho công dân Việt Nam và người nước ngoài sống và làm việc tại Việt NamGiá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/3/2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Polynesia, Pháp*

Nằm ở Nam Thái Bình Dương, vùng đất này nằm gần Australia và California. Sở hữu những bãi cát trắng mịn, nước biển xanh trong ngắt. Nên Polynesia quả thật là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng dành cho những người yêu biển, yêu một điểm đến lãng mạn để thư giãn cho những ngày nghỉ của mình. Và đặc biệt cho những ai đang tìm kiếm một điểm đến cho tuần trăng mật thì đừng bỏ qua Polynesia nhé!  :Smile: 

*Sofitel Bora Bore Madara Beach Resort & Private Island*

Giá: từ 233 USD

Khách sạn có vị trí khá thuận lợi để đi đến các khu vực trung tâm và cũng có giá phải chăng nhất trong khu vực này. Chính vì thế, nó luôn là lựa chạn đầu tiên cho những ai có dự định du lịch đến đây.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hilton Bore Bore Nui Hotel*

Giá : từ 754 USD

Cụm khách sạn được xây dựng trên mặt nước biển, cho cảm giác như được hòa mình với thiên nhiên. Không gian và nội thất được thiết kế rất mộc nhưng vẫn đem lại sự sang trọng, đó chính là lý do khách sạn này có giá khá cao :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

